# portage county deer hunting



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

this is for portage county late season deer hunters,
hows it goin out there? or has everyone given up?

goin out tomorrow morning.let ya know how it goes.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

went out saturday and saw doe on the run,couldnt get a shot. we'll see how late bow goes.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

I have one 15$ tag left, dont know if I'll go out anymore or not, got 7 in the box so far, kid has 1, I have 6.....may go out bow another time or 2, do the 4:00-5:30 sit....


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I am still hunting down there.I plan on going out friday and saturday.Still plenty of time for bowhunting.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

i hunt near mogadore res. i've dropped 3 does this season and also shot my very first buck on dec 16. if there's standing corn anywhere: hunt it!! it worked for me. the taxidermist sed he'll score high 150's low 160's. i'm looking to find people who hunt near mogadore as well. the reason being... more eyes in the woods means better clues as to what the deer are doing around me, and it could also lead to better quality deer management. so i guess what i'm asking there is: if you own/hunt near that area would you plz pm me? i would like to meet you and talk about your hunting experiences.

thnx,
scumfrog
Good Luck buckedup!! I love late season hunting, but i sure hate the cold.


----------



## 313Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a place to hunt in Portage Cty in Atwater but haven't done any late season hunting. I work the midnight shift in Kent and the deer are moving around the food sources at night, especially the oak trees.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

c75 said:


> I have one 15$ tag left, dont know if I'll go out anymore or not


Do you have an urban zone that you are hunting? If not, you can't still use the $15 tag. You may already know that but I thought I would just mention it.

I still have tags to fill but I don't know if I will get out again or not. Now that the serious cold has set in for a while I may end up talking myself out of going again.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

If you are looking for a hunting buddy... I am always looking for one as well. I live in Akron... and normally have to travel south of Stonecreek... so send me a private message if you want another set of eyes. I have 1 doe down and a buck this season... and have 1 $25 tag left.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

not far from me. u bow hunt?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If he is west of rt44 it's urban.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

ya iam east of 44


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The last time I checked our urban zone was from rt44 west to rt21 & rt30 north to lake Erie. Of course there are some restricted areas within that.


----------

